# Bob Sykes



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

Have'nt been over there in a few weeks and been hearing it's closed?




Neither side is open?




Need a report,please!


----------



## Jon.herscher (Mar 24, 2018)

Last I heard FWC kicked people off last Saturday with the promise of some hefty fines if found again. So yeah it's closed until further notice.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

https://myescambia.com/news/news-article/2018/10/16/pensacola-beach-gulf-pier-opens

Gulf Pier open, sound fishing bridge closed until further notice.


----------



## Jon.herscher (Mar 24, 2018)

In other words all the free places are closed... Conspiracy side of me says they are still closed because they can make more money if they force fishermen to pay when they go fishing...


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

*Sykes*

That's messed up. It was a good place to relax and get a line wet and not have to deal with the crowds. 


Thanks all


----------



## Alchemist (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is an e-mail I received from the PM, David Forte, on 12/1/18.

The inspections were commissioned the week after the storm, and we are to receive the reports by Dec. 6th from the engineering consultants. 

We will immediately meet with the consultants when they issue the reports and determine the best and safest option moving forward. 

I hope to have a press release of the report information shortly after issuance.

I apologize for the inconvenience and can assure you that we want them reopened as soon as possible, but must be sure that it’s safe first to do so.


----------

